# Trouble with R$pCA



## Sheplady (Oct 28, 2009)

I was made aware of problems that people may be having with the R$pCA, by an existing forum member of yours who had seen our Facebook page (German Shepherd Rescue)

RSPCA - Why are they letting animals suffer?? | Facebook

We have been campaigning for the above society to be looked into because of the total lack of care towards the animals that it was set up to help, being one of the richest charities in the country having spent 22 million on advertising alone last year they still want more donations from the general public who think their hard earned cash is being spent on helping animals. ITS NOT only recently 10 German Shepherds where shot with a captive bolt gun................

10 GERMAN SHEPHERD SHOT BY THE RSPCA

If you have any experiences please can you please pm me or post them on the following forum

germanshepherdrescue.freeforums.org • View forum - THE RSPCA -WHAT THEY DON'T WANT YOU TO KNOW

and also sign this petition 
http://www.petitiononline.com/bruno09/petition.html

This petition was set up in Brunos name read his story here 

rspca dogs in distress


If yoiu can spread the word we can try and make the R$pCA accountable for their inadequate response and stop the needless suffering to all creatures...

Many Thanks
Paula


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

I've just looked at the links. Poor Bruno what a stunning boy and what a crap life. Where has Lulu gone?

You would be better posting your thread under "*Other Pets and Exotics*" section as there are a hell of a lot of dog lovers there, who would also be appalled at the story you tell, and the pictures of those poor dogs in the snow. Several people have also had encounters with the RSPCA, and not good ones.

Edit: I've just read about poor Archie and am now in tears  http://www.germanshepherdrescue.co.uk/rehoming-an-older-dog.html


----------



## Sheplady (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for that I will do that. It is so tragic that these animals are suffering, Lulu has disappeared.............


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

The FBh have been complaining about the actions of the RSPCA for years. In the main its not the officers on the ground, but the council thats bad. (Most have links to Animal rights Groups). And I have to agree with them.

You quote 22million a year for TV advertising, add 6 million for a new office block a few years back, but of course this comes from their financial dept, not the charity arm. 

If they spent more on looking after the animals and less on TV advertising, large salaries for the office staff, and new buildings, the local RSPCA shelters would be better funded.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Rspca*



Grandpa said:


> The FBh have been complaining about the actions of the RSPCA for years. In the main its not the officers on the ground, but the council thats bad. (Most have links to Animal rights Groups). And I have to agree with them.
> 
> You quote 22million a year for TV advertising, add 6 million for a new office block a few years back, but of course this comes from their financial dept, not the charity arm.
> 
> If they spent more on looking after the animals and less on TV advertising, large salaries for the office staff, and new buildings, the local RSPCA shelters would be better funded.


Here here:devil:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Grandpa said:


> The FBh have been complaining about the actions of the RSPCA for years. In the main its not the officers on the ground, but the council thats bad. (Most have links to Animal rights Groups). And I have to agree with them.
> 
> You quote 22million a year for TV advertising, add 6 million for a new office block a few years back, but of course this comes from their financial dept, not the charity arm.
> 
> If they spent more on looking after the animals and less on TV advertising, large salaries for the office staff, and new buildings, the local RSPCA shelters would be better funded.


You forgot the millions wasted on rubbished reports, some of witch where used to shut down most of there wild animal rescues.


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Horrible and uncalled for stuff in those links :whip: 

Signed the petition hun: victory:


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Grandpa said:


> The FBh have been complaining about the actions of the RSPCA for years. In the main its not the officers on the ground, but the council thats bad. (Most have links to Animal rights Groups). And I have to agree with them.
> 
> You quote 22million a year for TV advertising, add 6 million for a new office block a few years back, but of course this comes from their financial dept, not the charity arm.
> 
> If they spent more on looking after the animals and less on TV advertising, large salaries for the office staff, and new buildings, the local RSPCA shelters would be better funded.


Exactly! :notworthy:


----------



## bookwormju (Oct 18, 2009)

I`ve just read this and i`m appalled at them. I signed the petition


----------



## encorewrc (Oct 27, 2006)

ive signed, ive rescued and fostered german shepherds for a few years, had to give up due to not handling giving them up.. lol

sickening.... 

(i'd be lost without my alfie, gorgeous dogs)


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

blood and guts said:


> You forgot the millions wasted on rubbished reports, some of witch where used to shut down most of there wild animal rescues.


You also forget the millions lost from stock market ventures.
I dont expect for 1 minute that little old ladys realise there pension money goes to play on the stock market.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

I am sickened and disgusted...

Signed the petition.


----------

